# Introduction



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello.

My name is Al, or Alberto. I am a 57 year old, single American male living in California, USA. I just joined this forum, and I thank you.

I am half-Portuguese, my mother being 100% Portuguese. I would like to know if that qualifies me for being able to immigrate to, and legally live in, Portugal on some type of appropriate visa? I really want to live in Portugal and experience the culture first hand, learn the language, and hopefully spend a long time there. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Al


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to apply for Portuguese Nationally,as the son of a Portuguese parent.
I would contact your Portuguese Consulate in San Francisco and find out about procedure and formalities.
Considerable benefits as you'd be able to enter EU without Visa requirements and be entitled to live or work in any EU country, and as regards Portugal you wouldn't reguire Private Medical Insurance as you can enrol in State Health system.


----------



## golfnut505 (Aug 13, 2007)

luvthai2003 said:


> Hello.
> 
> My name is Al, or Alberto. I am a 57 year old, single American male living in California, USA. I just joined this forum, and I thank you.
> 
> ...



hello, canoeman.

thanks for your reply.

is it ok if my mother was born in the usa and not portugal? thanks for your help.

al


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'll need to check, as you said she was 100% Portuguese I presumed she had been born in Portugal in which case dual nationality would be automatic for you.

Law was changed in 2006 to allow grandchildren to obtain Nationality by a simpler process.

You need to assemble the facts and proof of her parents Portuguese Nationality, where and who she was born to, was she therefore automatically Portuguese, did she formally take out Portuguese Nationality, then contact the Consulate.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might find these sites useful

Consulado Geral de Portugal - São Francisco - Contactos do Consulado

Instituto dos Registos e Notariado: Atribuição da Nacionalidade - 1 -


they are in Portuguese but have all the information you will need


----------

